# My Zombie Containment Unit



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

After about three months of work, I finally finished my zombie containment unit. Here's a video:






And here's a photo:










-Glen


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's professional quality - well done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! That is Boss!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW Glen - that's amazing!


----------



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks, everyone! I’m really glad this one is finished. Now I can get back to finishing my crate monster. It’s done except for mounting the monster to the air cylinder and making the video.

-Glen


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Your zombie containment unit turned out fantastic! Wish I could build something like this but I was lost half way into your explanation for the electronics part :googly:. I'm sure it will be a huge hit with the ToTs this Halloween. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bikerglen (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks, Jack. I way over-engineered this thing. There are far simpler ways to build this-wickedbeernut has a great thread in the technological terror forum explaining how to use an Arduino and some ready made boards off of eBay to control a ZCU. That will get you almost everything except the LED bar graphs.

One of my big issues was having enough IO pins to drive all the bar graph displays and extra LEDs. I also wanted to try my hand at building my own DTMF / touch tone decoder. That kind of drove me away from the less expensive / less complicated solutions and toward the FPGA.

-Glen


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

It is amazing my friend! !! A very well thought out and excellently executed design man!!! Trust me I knkw the labor of love for these.... mine is still being constructed...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That looks amazing! It's going to be a hit this year!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep, I think you're going to scare the heck out of the ToT's and some adults too. Nice job!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow! That is quite cool! That is defiantly going to terrify some folks this year


----------

